# الياء المحذوفة في آخر الكلمات المفردة في المعاجم



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
استفساري بخصوص الكلمات التي تكتب مفردة في المعاجم وتنتهي بياء يتم حذفها والتعويض عنها بتنوين في بعض المواضع أو بالشدة في مواضع أخرى.
أريد معرفة متى يتم التعويض بالتنوين ومتى توضع الشدة.
أمثلة على ذلك: تبنّ، محامٍ... إلخ
وهل إذا كان هناك مضاف إليه أو صفة بعد أي منهما وجب وضع الياء المحذوفة؟
جزيل الشكر مقدمًا.


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،

تُحذف هذه الياء في هذه الكلمات عندما تكون نكرة، لكن تُثبت في حال التعريف:
القاضي، المحامي، التبنِّي، التَمَنِّي
قاضي المحكمة، محامي الدفاع، تبني القضية، تمني الخير
أما في التنكير فتُكتب هكذا:
قاضٍ، محامٍ، تبنٍّ، تمنٍّ
وكما ترى، يُحتفظ بالشدة في حال وجودها في التعريف، لكن التنوين مشترَك في الحالين: أقصد حال وجود الشدة وعدم وجودها


----------



## Sun-Shine

أيضًا تثبت الياء في حالة النصب وإن كان الاسم نكرة، وفي الإعراب في حالتي الرفع والجر تكون العلامة مقدرة
أما حالة النصب تكون العلامة ظاهرة
(هذا يسمى الاسم المنقوص)


----------

